# Balansae or Retrospiralis



## JRJ

In you experience which goes taller?

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## |squee|

I've always thought the two were actually the same plant? *confused*


----------



## MatPat

I've yet to grow the C. crispatula v. balansae but the C. retrospiralis will get very tall. I have had that grow across the top of my 75g. Same with C. spiralis. Either the spiralis or retrospiralis can be pruned back by either trimming the taller leaves (they will melt) or removing the leaves where they exit the substrate. I prefer the first, but I am lazy  

I do believe C. retrospiralis and C. crispatula v. balansae are different plants. They appear to have different width on the leaves with the retrospiralis staying more narrow. Again, I have not had the opportunity to grow the balansae to compare the two.


----------



## Troy McClure

I have some of the balansae species, though it is not full grown. They grow to about the same height.


----------



## Gonzofish

IME, var. Balansae grows about the same height, albeit at a slower rate. Cryptocorne var. Balansae is a very rewarding plant to own, displaying graceful, hammered leaves that become reddish-brown toward the midrib. Undoubtedly the nicest Crypt species next to bullosa.


----------



## JRJ

I believe they are variations of the same species. I've grown both and love both of them, but haven't grown them in a big/deep tank. Believe it or not I finally got water and substrate in my 75g this weekend and I'm trying to decide what to fill it with. I have been considering mixing both in "grove-like" groupings.

Thanks for the feedback.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure

With the 31" high tank we'll be getting, you better believe it's going to have plenty of balansae! I can't wait, though it's going to be a TON of work getting to that point...


----------

